# French and other Romance languages: but - mas and pero



## vince

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de découvrir qu'en italien, comme en espagnol et en catalan, il y a deux mots qui veulent dire "mais", le premier ressemble au mot français, et le second prend la forme de "pero".

Puisque le français se situe entre l'Italie et l'Espagne, je me demande s'il existe un mot semblable à "pero", même s'il est peu utilisé et archaïque.

Merci pour votre aide,
Vince


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

vince said:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je viens de découvrir qu'en italien, comme en espagnol et en catalan, il y a deux mots qui veulent dire "mais", le premier ressemble au mot français, et le second prend la forme de "pero".
> 
> Puisque le français se situe entre l'Italie et l'Espagne, je me demande s'il existe un mot semblable à "pero", même s'il est peu utilisé et archaïque.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide,
> Vince


 
A ma connaissance, le Français n'a pas de correspondant; c'est l'expression latine "per hoc" qui aboutit à "pero" en Italien et Espagnol en prenant un sens adversatif qu'elle n'a pas en Latin où elle signifie " par là", "de ce fait". Il semble que ces mots n'aient rien donné en Français.


----------



## Gardefeu

En général, on traduit _pero'_ en italien par _pourtant_ (je ne parle pas espagnol).
Si on ne trouve rien de plus proche, c'est peut-être qu'en effet l'équivalent exact n'existe pas (ou plus) en français...


----------



## Vassilissa

en espagnol il y a bien deux formes pour dire "mais" : pero et sino, mais en français on n'a qu'un seul "mais" pour les deux sens.


----------



## Cannellonique

en espagnol on peut dire "pero", "sino" et bien "sin embargo". On peut traduire "pourtant" comme "sin embargo", donc, "pourtant" est un mot semblabe à "pero".


----------



## Vassilissa

oui, d'accord, ça a le même sens, mais "pourtant" est plus fort que "mais" en français, donc la traduction littérale n'est pas la même.


----------



## vince

pero (espagnol) et però (italien) ne sont pas donc synonymes? pero = mais, mais però = pourtant? je trouve ça intéressant.

en portugais il existe un mot "portanto" mais je crois qu'il veut dire "donc".


----------



## Outsider

Vassilissa said:
			
		

> en espagnol il y a bien deux formes pour dire "mais" : pero et sino, mais en français on n'a qu'un seul "mais" pour les deux sens.


Il y a un autre mot qui veut dire le même que "mais", _mas_ (espagnol) / _ma_ (italien). Il me semble, cependant, que _sino_ a un sens différent.



			
				vince said:
			
		

> en portugais il existe un mot "portanto" mais je crois qu'il veut dire "donc".


Oui, c'est un faux ami.


----------



## vince

"pero", existe-t-il en portugais?


----------



## jester.

Outsider said:
			
		

> Il y a un autre mot qui veut dire le même que "mais", _mas_ (espagnol) / _ma_ (italien). Il me semble, cependant, que _sino_ a un sens différent.



Tu as raison, mais en français, il n'y a que le mot "mais" pour décrire cette signification.


----------



## OlivierG

Note du modérateur/Moderator's note:

Ce fil a été déplacé depuis le forum "Français seulement".

This thread has been moved from the "French Only" forum.

Olivier


----------



## jazyk

> "pero", existe-t-il en portugais?


Oui, il existe, mais personne ne l'utilise.  On dit plutôt _mas/porém_.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:
			
		

> Oui, il existe, mais personne ne l'utilise.  On dit plutôt _mas/porém_.


Jazyk, il y a en effet un mot _pero_ en portugais, mais je crois qu'il s'agit d'une contraction _per + o_, qui ne veut pas dire "mais".


----------



## jazyk

> Pero - Conjunção antiga 1 Porém, mas 2 Ainda que, mesmo que.


Dicionário Aurélio


----------



## Outsider

Alors, vous avez raison. Je n'avais jamais trouvé cette conjonction ! Ce qu'on voit plus souvent dans des textes anciens, par example _Os Lusíadas_, c'est _pero = pelo_ (par le). Toutefois, je crois que cette préposition se prononcerait d'une façon a peu différente de la conjonction dont parle l'_Aurélio_.


----------

